# Newbie - story so far!



## Nielh123 (Sep 16, 2021)

Newbie here, really pleased I stumbled across this forum whilst trying to research T2 and thought I’d give a bit of background to my situation.

After being pre-diabetic for a few years I was diagnosed in 2019 aged 52. I was told I was only just “in range” and should be OK without medication, that there was no need to worry, just try to lose a bit of weight and get a bit more active and you’ll be fine.

At 25 stones I already knew I could do with losing a couple of pounds (!) so I joined a well-known slimming club and started walking more but thought little else of it as, with a HbA1C of 48, I’d only just “slipped over the threshold” the diabetes nurse had reassured me.

Fast forward a few months and that had gone up to 54, then by the start of 2020, it was 98. Why the dramatic increase after all this time I’ve no idea. I resisted the advice from my GP to start Empagliflozin, saying I wanted to step up my health and lifestyle changes first and give that a go. Started walking more each day – happy dog - and continued losing weight. By last summer my HbA1C was down to 67 and my weight down by 4 stones. GP agreed to give me another few months to continue my efforts but with lockdown and the temporary end of the slimming group, I was less active, demotivated, and the weight loss stopped. Levels went up to 77 then by March this year 88.

During the summer, I suddenly started experiencing problems with my usually superb distance vision. Really blurry, when walking the dog in the woods the trees seemed to merge into one. It would be worse some days, improve, then get worse again. Panicked, I went to the Optician, who said it was likely down to my blood sugar and felt it would get better when the T2 was under control.

Again, I resisted medication. Call it denial, but I was sure I could deal with it with exercise. I’ve spent the last five months doing 2-3 hours of brisk walking every day, joined a gym, lost another stone and feel lots fitter. I had a blood test two days ago and will get the results tomorrow. Unless I see a really dramatic improvement I’ll bow to the inevitable and start the meds.

Well if you’ve made it this far I hope I haven’t bored you too much!

Nielh123


----------



## Drummer (Sep 16, 2021)

Not at all bored - but I wonder if you were told the way to reduce blood glucose was to reduce the amount of carbs you were eating - that is usually the key to sorting out type two and sending it packing.
All the weightloss and exercise possible is not going to have much effect if you are still taking in the very thing you can't cope with.


----------



## Nielh123 (Sep 16, 2021)

Drummer said:


> Not at all bored - but I wonder if you were told the way to reduce blood glucose was to reduce the amount of carbs you were eating - that is usually the key to sorting out type two and sending it packing.
> All the weightloss and exercise possible is not going to have much effect if you are still taking in the very thing you can't cope with.


Thanks for the reply.

No, I've been given no advice at all regarding diet; it was actually that I was researching when I stumbled on this forum!  I see there seems to be a lot of info on that here so I need to have a good read!


----------



## Drummer (Sep 16, 2021)

Nielh123 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> No, I've been given no advice at all regarding diet; it was actually that I was researching when I stumbled on this forum!  I see there seems to be a lot of info on that here so I need to have a good read!


I thought that might be the case - so many people seem to think that type two is all down to the naughty patients getting fat and lazy - an inability to deal with carbohydrate is just laughable, up until it turns out to be so very effective in resolving the problem.


----------



## Nielh123 (Sep 16, 2021)

Drummer said:


> I thought that might be the case - so many people seem to think that type two is all down to the naughty patients getting fat and lazy - an inability to deal with carbohydrate is just laughable, up until it turns out to be so very effective in resolving the problem.


I'm still new to all this, but I don't get why an inability to deal with carbs would suddenly manifest itself in my 50's .. I don't understand why this has all come on so fast and so dramatically :-(


----------



## Drummer (Sep 16, 2021)

Nielh123 said:


> I'm still new to all this, but I don't get why an inability to deal with carbs would suddenly manifest itself in my 50's .. I don't understand why this has all come on so fast and so dramatically :-(


It is just how things progress as we are encouraged to eat those healthy carbs day by day, year by year until things start to collapse under the strain.


----------



## ianf0ster (Sep 16, 2021)

It took me just over a decade of 5 a Day and Low Fat whole grain eating as advised by my GP , the NHS and almost every medical authority to increase my weight by 14lbs clog my arteries and need a 3x cardio artery bypass. But I was stubborn so I doubled down and in just 3 more years gained another 9 lbs and Type 2 diabetes!
Again I was told to eat less fat and to move more, but also to eat a little  less junk food. 
Now I realised that the advice didn't work at least not for me. I was already eating something like 5 portions of fruit and another 5 portions of veg per day cutting all fat off meat, avoiding fatty fish, eggs, cheese choosing low fat versions of everything and eating virtually no junk food whatsoever! 

I read about British GP Dr David Unwin who had (at that time) a 40% remission rate in his patients (saving over £50,000 per year on medication) he was telling them to eat Low Carbohydrate and to fill up with more Protein and more fat.
I was already aware of the use of the 'Atkins Diet' for weight loss and decided to try it.

There are some people (even in this forum) who say that low carb doesn't work, that it is unsustainable, unhealthy etc.
Dr Unwin's latest figures are a remission rate (>2yrs) of 50% on Low Carb. His patients also experienced sustained weight loss (where needed), better Blood Pressure, less water retention, better kidney function and less depression and better lipid panel figures (cholesterol and triglycerides). 

My HbA1C figure are non-diabetic and have been for over 1yr and I have lost all that extra weight I mentioned earlier - back to the BMI of 22 I was in my late 20's. My HDL is almost twice as high and my Triglycerides almost half as high- so my lipid ratios are improved. All this just a few months with no medication, no dieting, no calorie counting, no hunger, no additional exercise. Which is why I always suggest that Type 2's try Low Carb first - before Slimming Groups, medication, before bariatric surgery etc.


----------



## ColinUK (Sep 16, 2021)

Welcome. And let’s see what the HbA1C is tomorrow. 
I’d also suggest asking what the numbers are for cholesterol as the surgery as likely to have done that at the same time. 
And don’t panic whatever the numbers are.


----------



## helli (Sep 17, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Nielh123 

One thing you will quickly learn when reading around the forum is that we are all different. We have different intolerances (some people can eat porridge with no impact to their blood sugars whereas others can't eat any grains), we are different ages, have different lifestyles, have different abilities, have different mobility levels and find different things work for us to manage our diabetes. 

There is no one correct way to manage diabetes. Medication is great if it works for you and not something to be ashamed of, diet (typically reducing carbs) works great for some but is really hard to maintain for others, exercise is really helpful for some but challenging for others, ...

It is often said that managing diabetes is a marathon not a sprint so take your time to work out what works for you and your life (yes, don't forget the reason you want to manage your diabetes is so you can have a life ... not the other way around). 

There are some wonderful helpful people on this forum who can answer your questions, share their experience, listen to your frustrations and, sometimes, just have a laugh.


----------



## Felinia (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi and welcome
You don't say which slimming group you joined, but if it was Slimming World, they do push carbs to fill you up.  WW are a bit better as they do also advocate portion control.  I tried both but now I use an app - NutraCheck which shows not only calories but carbs, and I use substitutes for the main carb heavy foods - bread, potato, rice and pasta.  You can get low carb breads like Burgen, and Hovis also do them.  Cauliflower is my best friend instead of mash or rice, and courgetti / boodles instead of spaghetti.  You can get squash sheets instead of lasagne, and there are also zero/low carb alternatives.  Some people like them - I personally don't, but it's a matter of taste.  
I keep digital scales and a clear bowl on the kitchen countertop and it's a matter of seconds to weigh out a portion.  It soon becomes 2nd nature.  I also cook from scratch, portion up and freeze.  When I was working, that was my job on a Sunday.  You may find the part of the Forum for food/recipes helpful, and the thread "What did you eat yesterday" from Type 2 replies.  Best wishes


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 17, 2021)

As I suspected from your first post you had not really made any dietary changes which are crucial to bringing down blood glucose, exercise alone will not hack it just as medication alone would not.
You doctor was very remiss in not making it clear than changes to diet would be necessary. 
Many people are shocked that they are diagnosed with diabetes as they feel they eat a 'healthy' diet. Sadly what may be so for a non diabetic is not so when your body is unable to cope with the amount of carbohydrates you eat. 
You have been given lots of information in the posts above so just read through and also the Learning Zone will give 
you a lot of information so look at that in your own time and hopefully it will give you a better understanding.
Starting a food diary of what you currently eat and drink is really useful to see where you can make savings in the high carbohydrate foods.
Lets hope you HbA1C is not too bad.


----------



## Nielh123 (Sep 18, 2021)

ianf0ster said:


> My HbA1C figure are non-diabetic and have been for over 1yr and I have lost all that extra weight I mentioned earlier - back to the BMI of 22 I was in my late 20's. My HDL is almost twice as high and my Triglycerides almost half as high- so my lipid ratios are improved. All this just a few months with no medication, no dieting, no calorie counting, no hunger, no additional exercise. Which is why I always suggest that Type 2's try Low Carb first - before Slimming Groups, medication, before bariatric surgery etc.


That's amazing and very encouraging, thank you for the post.  I'll discuss it with my GP on Monday when we discuss my latest results!


----------



## Nielh123 (Sep 18, 2021)

helli said:


> Welcome to the forum @Nielh123
> 
> One thing you will quickly learn when reading around the forum is that we are all different. We have different intolerances (some people can eat porridge with no impact to their blood sugars whereas others can't eat any grains), we are different ages, have different lifestyles, have different abilities, have different mobility levels and find different things work for us to manage our diabetes.
> 
> ...


Thanks!  Yes, I feel I'm in for a real learning curve.  Although I was diagnosed two years ago, I've not paid enough attention to it after being told "not to worry" and that there was nothing I needed to do dietary wise (other than try to lose weight) when I specifically asked the nurse whether I needed to change what I ate. I was basically left with the impression there was nothing I could do other  than lose weight, get more active and take pills if that didn't work.  I'm now seeing there is plenty of potential for being more pro-active in other ways too.  Which is encouraging as I'm currently doing 3 hours walking a day and have lost 5 stone, but without impacting on my HbA1C levels!


----------



## Nielh123 (Sep 18, 2021)

Felinia said:


> Hi and welcome
> You don't say which slimming group you joined, but if it was Slimming World, they do push carbs to fill you up.  WW are a bit better as they do also advocate portion control.  I tried both but now I use an app - NutraCheck which shows not only calories but carbs, and I use substitutes for the main carb heavy foods - bread, potato, rice and pasta.  You can get low carb breads like Burgen, and Hovis also do them.  Cauliflower is my best friend instead of mash or rice, and courgetti / boodles instead of spaghetti.  You can get squash sheets instead of lasagne, and there are also zero/low carb alternatives.  Some people like them - I personally don't, but it's a matter of taste.
> I keep digital scales and a clear bowl on the kitchen countertop and it's a matter of seconds to weigh out a portion.  It soon becomes 2nd nature.  I also cook from scratch, portion up and freeze.  When I was working, that was my job on a Sunday.  You may find the part of the Forum for food/recipes helpful, and the thread "What did you eat yesterday" from Type 2 replies.  Best wishes


It's SW, wasn't sure if I was allowed to name them!  I've lost 5 stone with them so would be reluctant to leave but I might have a word with my SW consultant about how best to adapt their advice.  I'll definitely look at the recipes, thanks!  One thing in my favour regarding weight loss is that I'm such a bad cook, the more meals I cook from scratch the less I'm likely to eat coz they'll be awful


----------



## Nielh123 (Sep 18, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> Welcome. And let’s see what the HbA1C is tomorrow.
> I’d also suggest asking what the numbers are for cholesterol as the surgery as likely to have done that at the same time.
> And don’t panic whatever the numbers are.


That's a whole other discussion for my GP!  He wants me on statins for cholesterol, again I asked him to wait while I did a few months of walking miles a day and losing weight.  Sadly there's not much improvement but I don't know if they are bad enough for me to take the medication he suggests:

TOTAL: 4.5 (down from 4.7 a few months ago)
HDL: 1.2 ( from1.3)
LDL: 2.9 (from 2.7)
TRI: 0.9 (from 1.4)

HBA1C 78 (from 86) - I'm trying to follow your advice not to panic!


----------



## Nielh123 (Sep 18, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> As I suspected from your first post you had not really made any dietary changes which are crucial to bringing down blood glucose, exercise alone will not hack it just as medication alone would not.
> You doctor was very remiss in not making it clear than changes to diet would be necessary.


I was specifically told when first diagnosed that I did not to change anything regarding my diet.  Admittedly I was only just over the threshold but it's never been mentioned since.  I know diabetics who watch what they eat but they are on insulin so I assumed that was why.  I'm dedicating this weekend to reading and research!


----------



## Nielh123 (Sep 18, 2021)

So my results were disappointing.  HBA1C has only dropped from 86 to 78 despite weight loss and exercise.  So meds it is, and a lot of research into the dietary changes that are clearly needed.  Thanks for your your replies everyone!


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 18, 2021)

You are under a misapprehension in thinking that it is only Type 1 diabetics who have to watch what they eat, with Type 1 they can eat a more or less normal diet because they can match what they eat with the insulin doses. However Type 2 it is  fundamental to watch what you eat, and reduce all carbohydrates as they are converted to glucose which the body cannot cope with. Medications and exercise help but not without dietary changes.
So I'm afraid you have been badly advised and let down by your surgery.
With an HbA1C of 78mmol/mol you are well into the diabetic zone as the diagnosis level is 48mmol/mol. So you really do need to get a grip on making those dietary changes.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 18, 2021)

Nielh123 said:


> I was specifically told when first diagnosed that I did not to change anything regarding my diet.  Admittedly I was only just over the threshold but it's never been mentioned since.  I know diabetics who watch what they eat but they are on insulin so I assumed that was why.  I'm dedicating this weekend to reading and research!


It reads as though you need to carefully note down all you were told, and do the opposite. All possible weight loss and exercise you can manage will not help if it is not associated with lowering your blood glucose levels - and for a type two that is normally achieved by not eating the carbohydrate in the first place.
I was at a Hba1c of 91 at diagnosis and back to the top end of normal in 6 months, and I had lost weight and lowered my cholesterol too just for good measure. My GP hasn't spoken to me since.


----------



## ianf0ster (Sep 19, 2021)

Nielh123 said:


> That's a whole other discussion for my GP!  He wants me on statins for cholesterol, again I asked him to wait while I did a few months of walking miles a day and losing weight.  Sadly there's not much improvement but I don't know if they are bad enough for me to take the medication he suggests:
> 
> TOTAL: 4.5 (down from 4.7 a few months ago)
> HDL: 1.2 ( from1.3)
> ...


It was advice from my GP that got me the 3x bypass and the T2D in the first place.
Carbohydrates are what farmers feed livestock in order to fatten them up. Why would anybody think ti would do the opposite in humans and actually slim them?

The sad truth is that if a medical condition is caused by what we eat, then the best solution (moderators won't let me say what I really think) is also a change to what we eat - doesn't that make sense?
It's just short-sighted to say eat fattening (carbohydrates) and move more. Carbohydrates make you more hungry, as does moving more - so you're just going to eat more of carbohydrates - the food proven to make things worse!


----------



## Docb (Sep 20, 2021)

ianf0ster said:


> Carbohydrates are what farmers feed livestock in order to fatten them up. Why would anybody think ti would do the opposite in humans and actually slim them?



Got to take issues with that @ianf0ster ...... it's such a gross oversimplification.  I'm all for looking for parallels as a means to help understanding but that is going too far even for me!


----------



## ianf0ster (Sep 20, 2021)

Docb said:


> Got to take issues with that @ianf0ster ...... it's such a gross oversimplification.  I'm all for looking for parallels as a means to help understanding but that is going too far even for me!


It is a simplification but it's still true - carbs are what farmers do use to fatten livestock. Carbs are also what what many wild animals load up on to gain enough fat in order to survive the winter. But modern western humans with our supermarkets are constantly eating as if in anticipation of winter famine.

Please note that I personally eat as many carbs as my BG meter tells me that I can - because I like to eat them!
But to eat more carbs than my body can cope with doesn't make sense - but people still do just that.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 20, 2021)

Docb said:


> Got to take issues with that @ianf0ster ...... it's such a gross oversimplification.  I'm all for looking for parallels as a means to help understanding but that is going too far even for me!


My father's mother's family were farmers - moved south after they were cleared off their farm in the far north - my grandma knew how to fatten poultry and pigs from being a girl - it is with carbohydrate. The geese we used to keep in the yard were huge, globular and always hungry. The ones which provided the eggs were allowed into the orchard and spent all day eating bugs they were much thinner and very placid.


----------



## ColinUK (Sep 20, 2021)

Drummer said:


> My father's mother's family were farmers - moved south after they were cleared off their farm in the far north - my grandma knew how to fatten poultry and pigs from being a girl - it is with carbohydrate. The geese we used to keep in the yard were huge, globular and always hungry. The ones which provided the eggs were allowed into the orchard and spent all day eating bugs they were much thinner and very placid.


Which ones were tastiest?


----------



## trophywench (Sep 20, 2021)

@Nielh123 - an interesting side effect of reducing the amount of carbohydrate eaten is often an improvement in one's serum cholesterol levels too.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 20, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> Which ones were tastiest?


That I would not know - the fat ones would be there one day and gone the next - and the thin ones were far too precious to eat.


----------



## Sandy4 (Sep 22, 2021)

This is a really interesting thread....   as a newbie myself there was a lot of useful information in here and I'm impressed by the results some of you have made just by changing your diet. 

@Nielh123 like you I was prediabetic for years but never given any specific advice apart from try to reduce the amount of sugar in my diet.  I could cry now!!  If I had more information re carbs I'm sure I could have avoided my type 2 diagnosis.

Still, plenty of inspiration on this forum to read up, get to grips with managing it myself and hopefully have a healthy future.


----------



## Nielh123 (Sep 22, 2021)

@Sandy4  just being admitted with  suspected ketoacidosis and suspected covid. I'm buggered, and very confused. Ketoacidosis is apparently from releasing ketones which I thought was the desired result of a keto diet.  Now its apparently a life threatening condition. It all beats me - and probably will beat me.


----------



## Sandy4 (Sep 22, 2021)

@Nielh123  I think the fact that we're both reading this at 5.50am says it all, lol.  
I'm sorry, as a newbie myself I can't comment on the ketoacidosis as I've never come across the term.  Another one for me to look up. However, I hope your suspected covid is just suspected....  that's the last thing you need now!


----------



## Nielh123 (Sep 22, 2021)

Th


Sandy4 said:


> @Nielh123  I think the fact that we're both reading this at 5.50am says it all, lol.
> I'm sorry, as a newbie myself I can't comment on the ketoacidosis as I've never come across the term.  Another one for me to look up. However, I hope your suspected covid is just suspected....  that's the last thing you need Northants.





Sandy4 said:


> @Nielh123  I think the fact that we're both reading this at 5.50am says it all, lol.
> I'm sorry, as a newbie myself I can't comment on the ketoacidosis as I've never come across the term.  Another one for me to look up. However, I hope your suspected covid is just suspected....  that's the last thing you need now!


Thanks. Not gonna lie, I'm bricking it.


----------



## ianf0ster (Sep 22, 2021)

Nielh123 said:


> @Sandy4  just being admitted with  suspected ketoacidosis and suspected covid. I'm buggered, and very confused. Ketoacidosis is apparently from releasing ketones which I thought was the desired result of a keto diet.  Now its apparently a life threatening condition. It all beats me - and probably will beat me.


Ketoacidosis is where the blood turns acidic due lack of insulin causing a combination of very high Glucose and very high Ketones . Type 1 diabetics sometimes get this if they don't manage their diabetes very well.
Almost all Type 2 diabetics produce large amounts of insulin but it doesn't have enough of an effect due to insulin resistance. There are many Type 1 diabetics eating Low Carb or Keto and it doesn't cause them to get ketoacidosis so long as they still take their basal dose of insulin.


----------



## Robin (Sep 22, 2021)

ianf0ster said:


> Ketoacidosis is where the blood turns acidic due lack of insulin causing a combination of very high Glucose and very high Ketones . Type 1 diabetics sometimes get this if they don't manage their diabetes very well.
> Almost all Type 2 diabetics produce large amounts of insulin but it doesn't have enough of an effect due to insulin resistance. There are many Type 1 diabetics eating Low Carb or Keto and it doesn't cause them to get ketoacidosis so long as they still take their basal dose of insulin.


As long as they aren’t on one of the 'gliflozins' of which Jardiance is one, see here.


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/jardiance-side-effects.95953/#post-1105804


----------



## Drummer (Sep 22, 2021)

Nielh123 said:


> Thanks. Not gonna lie, I'm bricking it.


There can be problems if the ketosis, a benign condition from breaking down fats for energy, is confused with DKA, diabetic ketoacidosis.
There was one poor woman who was constantly being sent to hospital by ambulance whenever she went to her GP surgery - the nurses had never heard of ketosis, and despite none of the other symptoms of DKA being there, they sent her to A & E. She got very fed up.
Hopefully the ketones are from ketosis, and it gets sorted out - and that the covid soon subsides.


----------



## Nielh123 (Sep 23, 2021)

Thanks everyone, I'll update on another thread.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 23, 2021)

Sorry to hear about the scary time you’ve been having recently @Nielh123 - will check out your other thread.


----------



## LilLady (Sep 23, 2021)

Nielh123 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> No, I've been given no advice at all regarding diet; it was actually that I was researching when I stumbled on this forum!  I see there seems to be a lot of info on that here so I need to have a good read!





Nielh123 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> No, I've been given no advice at all regarding diet; it was actually that I was researching when I stumbled on this forum!  I see there seems to be a lot of info on that here so I need to have a good read!


Carbs are certainly key. Unfortunately the well known 'slimming group' encourage over eating, especially carbs. My diabetes nurse told me to stay clear. Good luck with your bloods.


----------



## LilLady (Sep 23, 2021)

LilLady said:


> Carbs are certainly key. Unfortunately the well known 'slimming group' encourage over eating, especially carbs. My diabetes nurse told me to stay clear. Good luck with your bloods.


Just read through the full thread.
Could you be type 1?
Hope you're doing ok. Please update when you can.


----------



## Nielh123 (Sep 23, 2021)

LilLady said:


> Just read through the full thread.
> Could you be type 1?
> Hope you're doing ok. Please update when you can.


Thanks.  Not sure if you saw the new thread I started updating this one.  I'm OK now albeit living in the loo lol.  

I don't recall being specifically told which type but as I was monitored as prediabetic for a couple of years before slipping into the diabetic zone I assume it's Type 2 (I think you're born with Type 1?). And insulin has not been suggested for me which I think it always is for Type 1.  Odd thing is though, one of the docs did say my ketoacidosis symptoms were much more typical of Type 1 or at least an insulin dependent type 2.  Trust me to be unusual


----------



## LilLady (Sep 23, 2021)

Nielh123 said:


> Thanks.  Not sure if you saw the new thread I started updating this one.  I'm OK now albeit living in the loo lol.
> 
> I don't recall being specifically told which type but as I was monitored as prediabetic for a couple of years before slipping into the diabetic zone I assume it's Type 2 (I think you're born with Type 1?). And insulin has not been suggested for me which I think it always is for Type 1.  Odd thing is though, one of the docs did say my ketoacidosis symptoms were much more typical of Type 1 or at least an insulin dependent type 2.  Trust me to be unusual


Glad you're out of the danger zone and hope you're feeling better soon, you will soon adjust to your meds.
I asked about type 1 because of your ketones, have you been doing the keto plan?
It's just at my diagnosis my nurse used a urine sample looking for ketones to diagnose T1 or T2, it's not a definitive test, but if ketones aren't present they pressume T2.
They're produced when you have no insulin and T2's make it, they just can't use it.
It sounds like you've been let down at your GP's. I am lucky to have a great diabetes nurse who has really helped me to improve my health. Some of them are terrible.
My friend who is recently diagnosed was told by his nurse to continue eating as much mcdonalds as he wants. Because the fries aren't made from real potatoes. I found this advice quite alarming. His BG's have been as high as 14 this week. I've told him not to listen to this mad nurse and find another surgery.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Sep 23, 2021)

Nielh123 said:


> (I think you're born with Type 1?)


People can be diagnosed as Type 1 at any age. As you age it becomes less common but it's still possible. (In children it tends to be rather sudden and so hard to miss (it all happened for me over a couple of weeks), and in adults it can present differently.)


----------



## helli (Sep 24, 2021)

Some time ago, I read that over 50% of people with Type 1 diabetes are diagnosed as adults. Google seems to suggest the average age of diagnosis is 13 or 14 and it is incredibly rare to be diagnosed at birth although it was considered to have a different name (neonatal diabetes) if diagnosed younger than 6 months. 
Unfortunately, it is still commonly thought of as a childhood disease (the name of the biggest Type 1 diabetes charity, Juvenile Diabetes, Research Foundation , JDRF, doesn't help). Some doctors still believe this which is why misdiagnosis of adults is too common.


----------



## Nielh123 (Sep 25, 2021)

helli said:


> Some doctors still believe this which is why misdiagnosis of adults is too common.


Thanks for this, something else to add to the list of questions next time I see a diabetes nurse!


----------

